# Whimzees toothbrush dental treats



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey guys I am wondering did any of you guys have experience with the whimzees toothbrush dental treats? Are they safe to give it to our fur babies?


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't see anything in them that would cause me concern. My dog has had a couple, and I don't think they upset his stomach, but every dog is different.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

We gave one to our boy and we finished the whole thing then he vomit on the next day of morning. I found out he swallowed the 1/3 piece without chewing.


----------

